# Sehen, wenn andere mein away lesen



## 2gHaufenvdM (19. Oktober 2006)

Hey ihrs, könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?
Ich such ein Programm, wo ich sehn kann, wenn jemand mein Away ließt (und wer es ließt)...weiß jemand zufällig wo ich mit das downloaden kann?


----------



## MasterJM (20. Oktober 2006)

2gHaufenvdM hat gesagt.:


> Hey ihrs, könnt ihr mir vielleicht helfen?
> Ich such ein Programm, wo ich sehn kann, wenn jemand mein Away ließt (und wer es ließt)...weiß jemand zufällig wo ich mit das downloaden kann?




So, jetzt lies dir das noch mal durch....
Keine Aussage welche Chatplattform oder Programm du überhaupt meinst.
Hellseher sind wir nicht - so wird das nichts!


----------



## Kahmoon (20. Oktober 2006)

für Mirdana gibts z.b. whoisreadingmyaway plugin. Da wird jedesmal wenn jemand dein away liest ein Eintrag in einem Logfile gemacht

Das hier gibts auch noch

http://addons.miranda-im.org/details.php?action=viewfile&id=3678


----------

